
Announcing more functionality to improve customer engagements on Twitter - chmars
https://blog.twitter.com/developer/en_us/topics/tools/2017/announcing-more-functionality-to-improve-customer-engagements-on-twitter.html
======
chmars
TweetBot – among others – is apparently in trouble:

'After June 19th, 2018, streaming services at Twitter will be removed. This
means two things for third-party apps:

Push notifications will no longer arrive Timelines won’t refresh
automatically'

[http://apps-of-a-feather.com/](http://apps-of-a-feather.com/)

------
chmars
Sorry, I missed
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16774271](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16774271)

